# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Print Arsenal's Chocolate 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

Printer Arsenal is comprised of a team of skilled New York engineers who have created a chocolate 3D printing prototype that is fully functional for manufacturing a wide array of customized chocolate shapes. With the use of a heated extruder and a syringe, the user creates their chocolate recipe and then watches the 3D printer manufacture professional style chocolates right before their eyes. Printer Arsenal hopes to raise $15,000 by February 11th for their chocolate 3D printer enterprise which they hope to expand with more features, some re-designing, as well as purchasing more 3D printers and even a factory eventually. 
Check out more about Printer Arsenal's tasty plans over at the full article:  http://3dprint.com/35540/printer-arsenal-indiegogo/ ‎
Below is a photo of Print Arsenal's chocolate 3D printer:

----------


## Timaz

Oh come on, this is just getting ridiculous.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40277881900

----------


## richardphat

Chocolate warping anyone? :P

----------


## nekollx

> Chocolate warping anyone? :P


also Chocolate support structures....or their real names
"Delicious Warping" and "Delicious Support"

----------


## bford903

Anybody else see this?

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201501...raudulent.html

----------


## Feign

And in spite of all this, the campaign is still up, and flex funding means they still get the money, even if it's only a few hundred dollars.  There's only three projects I've backed on IGG and _none_ were flex funding.  That option has drawn scammers and outright thieves like flies to roadkill, it's terrible.  The worst part is that they are crowding out legitimate projects on the site (though most legitimate projects have gone to Kickstarter instead already anyway.)

----------


## ArthurAttorney

> Anybody else see this?
> 
> http://www.3ders.org/articles/201501...raudulent.html


Following legal inquiry, the blog & the AnyPrint company that made the allegations herein the above mentioned link, to the article claiming defamatory allegations have decided to retract their claim that Print Arsenal is a fraudulent company. The article has since been taken down as it shows that the allegations were false. The Chinese company was found to have attempted to leverage the marketing that PrintArsenal was receiving for their own agenda. They attempted to promote their own name, while making false allegations against PrintArsenal. Their attempt to disrupt Print Arsenal's campaign as such will be facing harsh litigation for all claims of damages. 

 Arthur Anderson - Attorney

----------


## ArthurAttorney

> And in spite of all this, the campaign is still up, and flex funding means they still get the money, even if it's only a few hundred dollars.  There's only three projects I've backed on IGG and _none_ were flex funding.  That option has drawn scammers and outright thieves like flies to roadkill, it's terrible.  The worst part is that they are crowding out legitimate projects on the site (though most legitimate projects have gone to Kickstarter instead already anyway.)


http://www.3ders.org/articles/201501...raudulent.html[/QUOTE]

Following legal inquiry, the blog & the AnyPrint company that made the allegations herein the above mentioned link, to the article claiming defamatory allegations have decided to retract their claim that Print Arsenal is a fraudulent company. The article has since been taken down as it shows that the allegations were false. The Chinese company was found to have attempted to leverage the marketing that PrintArsenal was receiving for their own agenda. They attempted to promote their own name, while making false allegations against PrintArsenal. Their attempt to disrupt Print Arsenal's campaign as such will be facing harsh litigation for all claims of damages. 

 Arthur Anderson - Attorney

----------


## bford903

The Chocolate printer market is more competitive than I thought. lol

----------


## Timaz

Not only are people running blatant Kickstarter scams but they are threatening to sue anyone who exposes their scams.

Ridiculous, that printer has been on Taobao for 6 months and the company has pictures of the printer in use from every angle to back it up. Everyone complains about Chinese stealing IP but when Western companies do the same it's effectively ignored. I've argued with Chinese 3D printer factories for years to do their own R&D- if this is what happens why should they bother?

----------

